# Average Speed on your Folder?



## The Jogger (13 May 2016)

Ok, i'm slow and I don't mind admitting it although I do have my speedy (for me) moments. I want to know how slow I am and how much work do I have to do. I know everybody's rides are different but what would you say is the average speed you hit. Most of my Brompton riding is on my commute. First couple and last couple of miles is along the Chichester canal, the rest of commute is around west London.

Average speed 11mph ride Brompton H6L


----------



## jay clock (13 May 2016)

When I was doing a commute of 10.2 across London I was taking about 32 minutes. So similar


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 May 2016)

About the same on my S3L, standard gearing. I'm a dedicated pootler and pretty similar times on whatever I'm riding - no skinny minny featherlight roadies in my collection now tho.

The limiting factor is definitely me & not the bike.


----------



## night rider (13 May 2016)

6gear Brompton 13.62mph
18gear Surly Troll 11.29mph (winter bike)
1gear Cinelli 14.69mph
average speed of all commuting over a few thousand miles. Best fun is Brommie though !


----------



## 12boy (13 May 2016)

Recently I have been on a couple of rides on the same bike path which is 10 miles long on level ground with almost no wind and no stops for intersections. Air temp was 75 degrees Fahrenheit. Each 10 mile leg took just about 40 minutes with a few minutes in the middle to use the bathroom and peel off some clothing since it warmed up a little. This was at 91 gear inches and seems to work out to 15 mph. My bike with a leather saddle, 3 speed SA hub, SPD pedals, a front bag and tools etc is about 28 lbs.


----------



## 12boy (13 May 2016)

Recently I have been on a couple of rides on the same bike path which is 10 miles long on level ground with almost no wind and no stops for intersections. Air temp was 75 degrees Fahrenheit. Each 10 mile leg took just about 40 minutes with a few minutes in the middle to use the bathroom and peel off some clothing since it warmed up a little. This was at 91 gear inches and seems to work out to 15 mph. My bike with a leather saddle, 3 speed SA hub, SPD pedals, a front bag and tools etc is about 28 lbs.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 May 2016)

Mach 2


----------



## TheDoctor (13 May 2016)

With a touring load, about 11mph, as against 13mph on a tourer. I'm noticeably slower on the M6R.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mach 2


OK I lied .....
12mph over the 55 miles of the Evans Windsor Sportive on the S6L.


----------



## 12boy (15 May 2016)

12 mph for 55 miles sounds pretty impressive to me, especially if the course is't flat or there are headwinds.


----------



## Kell (17 May 2016)

I'd say that as a rule on my commute I average 14 mph+ - though I always try to aim to go faster than 15mph average.

However, the route does involve laps of Hyde Park, so for much of it there are no junctions or lights.

Because it's 3 miles around Hyde Park, this varies from 2.5 miles (where I go straight from the station, half-way round the park and then to work) to 11.5 miles where I put in three laps of the park. As a general rule I do 5.5 or 8.5 though because of time.

Perhaps unsurprisingly, the fastest averages are when I do more laps of Hyde Park. Yesterday I only did 2.5 miles and that was 13.2 mph. Today I did 9.6 miles and averaged 14.4 mph.

These are broadly comparable with the averages I used to set on my full-size folding Dahon, but at least 2-3 mph slower than when I did the same route on my road bike.

Pumping up the tyres and cleaning the drive train seem to make a massive difference.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 May 2016)

I'm usually 14mph on fixed, 11mph on B.


----------



## fimm (17 May 2016)

7 - 8 mph (12 - 13 km/h) on the Brompton
Did 51 km with 864 m ascent at 21 km/h at the weekend on the road bike
Or 39km with 563 m ascent at 26km/h on a TT bike as the bike leg of a triathlon a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Kell (23 May 2016)

15.4 this morning over 7.2 miles. Ignore the 44.5 max though. There are a couple of parts on the route where the instant speed spikes.


----------



## HLaB (23 May 2016)

Highly unscientific as I didn't often have a computer on my £99 steel folder I borrowed and its not a massive sample but the twice when I used a car sat nav, the rides were 11.8mph (titled a bimble) and 13.8mph (when it was labelled a cadence effort).


----------



## Stu99 (18 Jun 2016)

I averaged 16.3 mph on a recent sportive (66 kms with 493m of climbing) - bike is a Dahon Mu (9-speed)


----------



## Kell (22 Jun 2016)

That's impressive.

Managed 16.4 mph over a much shorter distance of 7.1 miles in London this morning.

Didn't set any pbs on any of the Strava segments, but it's still the fastest overall average on my Brompton.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jun 2016)

Not much slower than on my steel road bike. But riding conditions tend to be different, the Brommie is used in more trafficy situations, and less open road. I use ridewithgps and it gives me a "moving average" figure, which (as I have grumbled many times before) is totally meaningless as an absolute measure of speed but it is useful for relative comparisons between rides. And the answer is "a bit slower than the steelie ... But sometimes a bit faster, if the Brompton ride is flat, and the other one is hilly"


----------



## Kell (6 Jul 2016)

My average has just dropped by about 1mph pretty much everywhere after I got a 'C' bag.

Seems to act like an air brake when cycling into the wind, but doesn't have the opposite effect with a tailwind.


----------



## 12boy (6 Jul 2016)

I really noticed the drag when I've used my Brompton Basket bag. When headed into a stout headwind it really does feel like a brake. However, it holds a hell of a lot so if I am toting a large load it is worth it.


----------



## kais01 (7 Jun 2019)

normal commute, somewhat hilly 16 km distance 35-45 min depending on season, so around 25 kmh/15mph. passing untuned ebikes is generally not a problem.

on my two-speed with 69t chainwheel once a 90 km mostly solo ride part gravel 29kmh.

in a club ride 5 persons on their high-end racers and then me on my 2sp brommie we went 46 km 34.6 kmh/21.6mph. race at the end, came 4th.

so not super fast the brommie is nevertheless a fairly competent bike.


----------



## ukoldschool (7 Jun 2019)

My average speed on the commute to the station is 13mph as its got a steep hill at the end... the same journey on the way back averages 15mph


----------

